# Is there any hope?....



## Grace (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Peter,

My first IVF attempt, +tve result on Monday (15 days post ET) and again on Tuesday (both times 2nd line was weak, but definitely there). I had some symptoms this week (sore boobs, peeing in the nite), but these have subsided. I took another test this morning (20 days post ET) and it was negative.
I phoned the hospital and they said that it's not over till my period starts, and to continue with cyclogest. I have a scan booked for 6th May.
I am taking Cyclogest 400 twice per day. My question is - do you think the cyclogest is just delaying the inevitable period? or is it possible to have a -tve test and still be pregnant? The hospital said that my hormone levels could be fluctuating. All my tests have been hpt only (hosp doesn't do blood tests at this stage).

Thanks for your help,
Grace.


----------



## Grace (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Woppa - I think I will insist on a blood test, but it can be a bit difficult trying to deviate from the unit's normal procedures. I think I will put my assertive head on!


----------



## Grace (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't worry about replying Peter - AF started today so I've got my answer 

Thanks anyway,
Grace.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Grace
I am very sorry to read your news, I have been reading your posts.

I am so sorry, thinking of you
Jo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Grace,

I am sorry to hear that. Make sure that you get a good follow up and review session at your clinic so that any lessons learnt from this cycle can be applied to the next.

Regards,

Peter



Grace said:


> Don't worry about replying Peter - AF started today so I've got my answer
> 
> Thanks anyway,
> Grace.


----------

